
Ask HN: I have H1B visa, should I be worried - afriadwithh1b
Considering how many ppl have been laid off, even with a valid visa ,think h1b holders will become the easy targets right from our neighbors who lost the job (not related to h1b) to politicians.<p>Will one day someone sign an executive order and send us back home?
======
gus_massa
There was a recent AMA from an immigration attorney. Perhaps some of the
comments may be helpful
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22769789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22769789)

------
duxup
Speculation:

As far as individual acts that's hard to gauge but IMO in the US we don't have
a great deal of folks doing that sort of thing, not at scale.

As far as government action, the real risk is the POTUS taking unilateral
action, and he's unpredictable but also prone to a lot of talk followed by no
action.

Congress has been pretty passive on that topic and I doubt is likely to do
much for now.

------
ineedausername
yes

